# Am I the only one that hates Superman?



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 11, 2006)

Well am I? Because I just think he's boring.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't _hate_ Supes, but I do find an assload of other superheroes more interesting.


----------



## DeepThought (Jul 11, 2006)

Well... theres You and Lex Luthor.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2006)

He's wack as hell, but i didn't see the movie yet, but normally, he's boring


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jul 11, 2006)

I love Superman. Anyone who doesn't is a communist.

But anyways, Green Arrow FTW!


----------



## foxysurouni666 (Jul 11, 2006)

i HATE him too!!!!i just hat western animation!!!!!!he is such a bastard!!!!!and anime is just WAY better!!!and hey take it from a little japanese girl!!!SUPERMAN WILL PERISH AND DIE CAUSE HES SO DAMN FUCKIN UGLY!!!!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 11, 2006)

Suzumebachi said:
			
		

> I love Superman. Anyone who doesn't is a communist.
> 
> But anyways, Green Arrow FTW!


QFT! 

My favorite is still Spiderman (Nametwin love), but Superman is a close second. Superman as a hero is like God's incarnate and so long as he fights equally powerfull uber villains, he will always be awesome.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jul 11, 2006)

foxysurouni666 said:
			
		

> i HATE him too!!!!i just hat western animation!!!!!!he is such a bastard!!!!!and anime is just WAY better!!!and hey take it from a little japanese girl!!!SUPERMAN WILL PERISH AND DIE CAUSE HES SO DAMN FUCKIN UGLY!!!!






			
				Ryphan said:
			
		

> Every time you post.  You never cease to prove that you are a complete idiot.



QFT. Ryphan was right on the money here with you.


----------



## Spidey (Jul 11, 2006)

wellll, I use to think he was boring also, but after I actually sat down and started reading good stories about him, I started to love supes. Cuz if written correctly, ANY character can be interesting. He's now probably my second favorite dc character. He's such an icon, I can't help but love him.....

but still, no one beats spidey as my favorite character.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Jul 11, 2006)

foxysurouni666 said:
			
		

> i just hat western animation!!!!!!


And western animation appreciates its new hat.  Very stylish.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 11, 2006)

Suzumebachi said:
			
		

> I love Superman. Anyone who doesn't is a communist.
> 
> But anyways, Green Arrow FTW!




I guess I'm a communist cus I hate his ass.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 11, 2006)

I dunno he is a prick. I prefer the flash. Superman for where he is has too much somewhat, like he makes some super heroes powers look stupid by having it like it is nothing.


----------



## narutorulez (Jul 11, 2006)

i dont really like him but i dont hate him,i just find anything that has to do with him/superman just plain boring


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Jul 11, 2006)

yup compared to Spiderman, he does suck!! but yea he is boring, he is just too ALL powerfull, i dont like that kind of hero, thats y i always LOVED spiderman!!


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jul 11, 2006)

I can't say I'm the biggest fan of Superman, but I don't really hate him.  Not with a firey passion or anything, anyway.  He's just kind of boring.  I like Batman and Flash more, and some of the teen heroes.  They're pretty rocking.  I know Superman is the ultimate in terms of the good guy, but he's just kind of boring and predictable.  More so than other heroes.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 11, 2006)

Superman is rather boring. He's too strong, lacks motivation, and just has boring enemies.

Batman on the other hand is really interesting due to his limitations and intelligence, his dark motivation/depth, and his enemies are MUCH better.

Joker, Penguin, Ra's Al Ghul, Scarface, Twoface, Mr. Freeze, Mad Hatter, Riddler, Poison Ivy >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Brainiac, Lex Luthor, Toyman, Mongul, bunch or random aliens.

The best superman villain is Darkside...And he was put up against superman for the first time in the animated series I believe.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 11, 2006)

It would be better if he struggled with his opinion of humans...got a bit of superiority complex. Now that would be good.


----------



## Spidey (Jul 11, 2006)

^pretty sure there has been stories dealing with that, just got to find them (although they may be out of continuity, like "red son"). But that's one of the reason's I love superman, he's as pure good as they come, and I think it's good to have a hero like that.

Idk, I like supes rogues for the most part. They're not as great as batman's or spidey's imo, but Lex, darkseid and doomsday were great.


----------



## Ram (Jul 11, 2006)

I liked the new adventures of Superman. That was good.
I haven't seen the new Superman movie yet, though.


----------



## Suzie (Jul 11, 2006)

I never liked SuperMan in the first place and still hate him even with that movie.....I mostly see him in the old cartoons my sister watches and thats enough of him for me ><


----------



## Bisuke (Jul 11, 2006)

> Well... theres You and Lex Luthor.




>>

I haven't seen the movie yet.  but anyways, no, I don't hate Supes.  he's just doing his job after all.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 12, 2006)

I never really liked super heroes...


----------



## kire (Jul 12, 2006)

no, I don't really have love for him either.
I just think it's been done..lets move on..why the remake..ehh o well..


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Jul 12, 2006)

doesnt superman eventually die in the end of something??!?! like the cartoon or something???


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes, I fucking detest the prick. That's old news though.



> Joker, Penguin, Ra's Al Ghul, Scarface, Twoface, Mr. Freeze, Mad Hatter, Riddler, Poison Ivy >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Brainiac, Lex Luthor, Toyman, Mongul, bunch or random aliens.



Heh, not a single one of thse villains has even close the character depth lex does. The rest of them, sure. But lex is the fucking tits, especially with the way the writers have been taking him over the past few years.

Ra's is great, don't get me wrong, and bats, in general, >>>>> supes, but lex is the best long term character villian ever created in a comic, imo. It's not particularly canon, but since I don't believe that was an op issue, that's _especially_ true if you take into account michael rosenbaum's portrayal of luthor in smallville [yeah, I know. The rest of the show is pretty much trash, save for the luthors].

How many other villians have had major series projects dedicated to them, where their perspective is portrayed as that of the protagonist, re: Lex Luthor, Man of Steel? And let's not forget the afore-mentioned Red Son. Etc. 

Say what you will about anyone else, but lex is not in the same class of character as the others.

Yeah. I'm a fanboy. I'm also right xD

[edit]

Yeah, he bites it in the comic [actually very touching, despite my distaste for the character], but he cae back. Of course ^_~


----------



## Potentialflip (Jul 12, 2006)

To me Superman's character is just not that appealling to me to really like him as a superhero. Must be the times cause I do know he was widely popular back in the Silver Age era. In a way I hated how he was made an emo-superhero in the movie. Forgot to mention that but I tried to give the movie some good pub since not many people seemed that interested here in the Superman Returns discussion thread.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 12, 2006)

well, superman is boring. He does everything and nobody can kill him with out that kryptonite shit.  

Anybody notice that superman fights "for truth, justice, and all that stuff"?  The movie didn't mention "american way" cause nobody wants to hear that BS anymore. Why didn't Supes dispose of the worlds nukes by eating them ?  Loser...


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 12, 2006)

Red cape, underwear, super strength, the ability to fly, Superman's a pretty cliche superhero to me and boring, just like the movie.


----------



## shatteredlike (Jul 12, 2006)

Now that you've posted this thread... Come to think of it I never really liked Superman. I never even tried to read about this superhero or am I ever going to see the movie... There are a lot more important stuff that I could do rather than to sit in the theatre and waste my time.


----------



## Hibino (Jul 16, 2006)

Superman is THE superhero.


----------



## Tsumi (Jul 16, 2006)

not one of my favourites but I dont hate him either....kind of a little boring at times thats all...


----------



## little nin (Jul 16, 2006)

i like him


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jul 16, 2006)

Scuba-Kiba said:
			
		

> Red cape, underwear, super strength, the ability to fly, Superman's a pretty cliche superhero to me and boring, just like the movie.




No, Superman is NOT cliche, he STARTED that cliche. Seriously, wtf?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 16, 2006)

I don't hate Superman, but he is a boring superhero.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 17, 2006)

To quote Vh1's Best Week Ever:

This is what you say about yourself if you don't see Superman Returns:

"I heart Al Qaeda"


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 17, 2006)

I actually dont like the DC super heroes, they have an attitude of always being pissed at wat they are doin and have a very fantasy irreal feeling.

and the new superman movie looks like 99% computer generated.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 17, 2006)

Suzumebachi said:
			
		

> No, Superman is NOT cliche, he STARTED that cliche. Seriously, wtf?


Quoted for truth.

The movie was pretty meh IMO.


----------



## Seany (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't find Superman boring. I enjoy his character and powers.
Now Lex, hes a different story, he's boring as hell IMO............>_<


----------



## Ippy (Jul 17, 2006)

Scuba-Kiba said:
			
		

> Red cape, underwear, super strength, the ability to fly, Superman's a pretty cliche superhero to me and boring, just like the movie.


Quoted for truth.  Regardless of whether or not Suzumebachi agrees, I think he's ultra-cliche.  Just cuz he started that cliche is moot.


> not one of my favourites but I dont hate him either....kind of a little boring at times thats all...


He's too squeaky clean.  With Batman, there's some real life-type drama going on.  Same with the X-men, with Wolverine and Jean Grey.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jul 17, 2006)

> Quoted for truth. Regardless of whether or not Suzumebachi agrees, I think he's ultra-cliche. Just cuz he started that cliche is moot.




No, its not moot. Superman can't be cliche because no one used that character before him. Show me an identical character to Superman that predates him. 



> The term cliché (or cliche) is a phrase, expression, or idea that has been overused to the point of losing its intended force or novelty, especially when at some time it was considered distinctively forceful or novel.


----------



## Zouri (Jul 18, 2006)

foxysurouni666 said:
			
		

> i just hat western animation!!!!!!





			
				Danny Lilithborne said:
			
		

> And western animation appreciates its new hat.  Very stylish.



Best...Comeback...EVAR!!!  


Anyway, there's nothing wrong with the guy. But he can be pretty boring. Hell even his newest movie (which is the best Superman movie so far, even if it isn't saying much), is still pretty boring.

He can be interesting when someone writes him the right way. But then again, so can a man with the power to make the grass grow under your feet.

He needs to be less of the "perfect individual" and get more of a personality that has some conflicts. And losing a few powers couldn't hurt. Maybe it would help make his fights more interesting.

Unfortunately, as of now and in my opinion, most DC characters are cooler than Supes.


----------



## shizuru (Jul 18, 2006)

yes im not the only one who hates superman


----------



## mysty (Jul 18, 2006)

i don't really hate superman.... but i consider the movie superman returns one of my hatest....... ^^ i just watch it because everybody says its good...... but i think they're wrong... very wrong!!!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 18, 2006)

cartoon said:
			
		

> I don't find Superman boring. I enjoy his character and powers.
> Now Lex, hes a different story, he's boring as hell IMO............>_<



Fail >_<




> No, its not moot. Superman can't be cliche because no one used that character before him. Show me an identical character to Superman that predates him.
> 
> 
> 
> The term clich? (or cliche) is a phrase, expression, or idea that has been overused to the point of losing its intended force or novelty, especially when at some time it was considered distinctively forceful or novel.





Also fail. There is nothing preventing him from being retroactively cliche. When something reaches cliche status, there is usually no buffer between the offshoots and the progenitor, the entire subject matter falls as a whole. In a lot of cases, the subject matter can reach cliche level in and of itself. 

Also, a perfect god character was hardly created with the idea of superman. Like, uh...god. For example =/


----------



## Jink (Jul 18, 2006)

Well I'm not fond of Superman, but then again I'm not fond of western super heroes/comics/whatever.


----------



## sakarah007 (Jul 18, 2006)

DeepThought said:
			
		

> Well... theres You and Lex Luthor.



FRIGGIN HILARIOUS!


----------



## LieToMe (Jul 18, 2006)

Not fond of superman....batman and spiderman are better.


----------



## Edgecrusher (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm more a Marvel fan than DC fan, but I did enjoy the old Supes movies.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jul 18, 2006)

Judge∙I┼☼ said:
			
		

> Fail >_<
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you're telling me...........that you're a communist?


----------



## Wolfy (Jul 21, 2006)

I find superman to be completely pointless and boring, and I definately dislike him.  Batman is way better.

-Obi


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 21, 2006)

I don't really like Batman either. =/


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 21, 2006)

Hate both Superman and Batman.


----------



## mortsleam (Jul 22, 2006)

It looks like a really action filled movie.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jul 22, 2006)

I dont like heroes that are invincible, it takes away from the "omg is he going to die" suspence. Plus the fact that he's only vunerable to kyptonite makes for some repetitiveness.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 22, 2006)

Depends on what you think communism actually is.

How the hell do you hate batman? o_O

It'd be nice if, due to his  singular vulnerability to kryptonite, it actually, ya' know, hurt him, like it should. Or weakened him. Maybe even killed him when a 12 inch shank of it was stuck in his kidney for 30 minutes. Maybe.

Superman Returns was intensely lame.


----------



## Flapjack (Jul 22, 2006)

I too hate Superman. Always foiling my plots for world domination.... I need to get my hands on some o that green crack hes afraid of.


----------



## Slips (Jul 22, 2006)

Nope your not I have to say I'm dam glad I downloaded it rather than say it on the big screen. It bored the shit out of me. Nothing against the new actor he did a solid job. Just the plot was turd


----------



## Ippy (Jul 22, 2006)

Judge∙I┼☼ said:
			
		

> It'd be nice if, due to his  singular vulnerability to kryptonite, it actually, ya' know, hurt him, like it should. Or weakened him. Maybe even killed him when a 12 inch shank of it was stuck in his kidney for 30 minutes. Maybe.
> 
> Superman Returns was intensely lame.


Quoted for truth.

I still think it's bullshit that he couldn't even muster the energy to prevent getting his ass beat from Lex when there were just tiny minerals in the ground........ _that he wasn't even touching_, then from 3 fucking seconds of sunlight he was able to pick up a huge rock of kryptonite with a piece of the shit sticking out of his kidney!!!!!


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Jul 24, 2006)

Superman has the possibility to be the best superhero ever created, and when its written well he is. But that sad fact is so many half ass writers get ahold of him and he becomes a pile of crap in a red cape. Its pathetic...
Do I hate Superman? No, theres not a single person that does. Anyone who claims to hate Superman simply has read him written well. We all just simply hate bad writers.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 24, 2006)

Nah, that's not true at all, I intensely hate his character, not his writers. Even when he's written well, as he was in death and return [well enough that I cried when the fucker bit it, even], I still really don't like him. Lex's perspective as a Nietzschian athiest/secular humanist in Lex Luthor Man of Steel sums it up well enough. I've pretty much always been of like mind in regards to supes.


----------



## az0r (Jul 24, 2006)

Dont really like superman smallville is the only exception


----------



## ctizz36 (Jul 24, 2006)

I don't hate Superman... In fact, I'm seeing the movie this week


----------



## Reborn! (Jul 28, 2006)

I hate Superman, he's always pulling powers out of his ass.


----------



## Mew♥ (Jul 28, 2006)

eh, i dont hate him.....but i dont like him either...


----------



## coriander (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm not a big fan, but i don't hate him either. His just not as interesting as I find, say, Kuchiki Byakuya for example...


----------

